# Argentine Tango.



## Ginger Piglet (Feb 10, 2017)

I used to dance this a few years back. I want to get back into it but where I am now, no tango is to be found.

I'm not as good as that pair, that's for damn sure, but I try. And I know my giro from my ocho from my barrida.

I remember also once I was in Dalston (a now hipsterfied part of East London) and the group I was in had invited a guest instructor to come along, who was this sixtysomething and very loud Argentine man who spoke no English, and he bellowed at us in Spanish while the normal bloke translated. He was going round and round the group telling us that, _"el tango se bailar del corazon! DEL CORAZON!!!!!"_ while rounding on some poor sod and bashing him in the sternum of emphasis. Anyhow, I learnt a few new things that day but I was mostly confused.

I look him up later and though I can't remember his name now, it turns out that back in the 1950s he was one of the greatest and more bleeding-edge tango dancers in all of Buenos Aires. It was apparently the equivalent of having a martial arts lesson from Bruce Lee.

Unfortunately he was mostly incomprehensible even in translation so I didn't feel I learned all that much.

Anyone else into this sort of thing?


----------

